# 10 wk old Phoebe not eating



## Carol J Phoebes mom (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi all, we got her New Year’s Eve. Was ordered only to feed her kibble. If refuses mix w provided wet food. Feed only 7 am and 7 pm. 
We got home. Put out food. No interest. Changed amount, bowls, mix etc. nada. Then at 10 pm she threw up yellow liquid. She did drink water from bowl. She pooped 2 inches dark brown albeit soft. Woke up at 3 am and attempted to feed. Now put kibble in mouth manually. She spit out. Same w soft food. She did lick low salt chicken broth. 5 licks. Took to animal hospital on New Year’s Day. 

low blood sugar. They said if it had dropped much more she would have convulsed. At home despite all this. She was alert when awake. Walking around house w tail wagging. Her gait a bit drunken.

she is still refusing food at hospital. She is down to 1.5 pounds. But she is alert. They recommend feeding tube for 24-48 hours. I have consented but can barely afford.

I’m praying she will bounce back. She is neg for viruses and bacteria. They mentioned as cause weaning too early. Possible issue w liver and it needing to “catch up” whatever that means. I guess I’m just here asking if you went thru this and your puppy survived.


----------



## Carol J Phoebes mom (Jan 2, 2022)

My daughter w Phoebe Bc we realized just how bad shape she was in.


----------



## Carol J Phoebes mom (Jan 2, 2022)

Carol J Phoebes mom said:


> View attachment 275882


----------



## Carol J Phoebes mom (Jan 2, 2022)

The pic is Miss Phoebe Meringue. Right when we got home. Before realizing how bad off she is.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on your new Puppy but was very sorry to hear that you are having issues with her so soon after you got her. However, she is still too young to be away from her Mother as the ideal age for a toy breed is 12 weeks or older so that they are weaned and able to go to their furever home. I am not sure why they suggested to feed her at those hours since a new Puppy needs more food for being so young. Ideally she should be fed three or four small meals a day as she is a Puppy. I would suggest that you take her to a Vet as soon as possible to get some sound advice and a thorough exam. As far as the yellow liquid that she threw up, that was bile and she obviously had an empty stomach.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree w/Snuggle's Mom---please, get some Nutri-cal to give her if her blood sugar drops in an emergency---but consult w/a vet who knows small breeds. I can't say loudly enough that this is too early for a pup to be removed from her mom & home environment. I honestly am angry w/your breeder for being so careless w/such a small pup! Now it is on you to find a good solution for your baby. We are here to help you but can not do it for you---please, please for the sake of your baby---get some help from a responsible vet. If you can't get Nutri-cal then try a little white Karo syrup---followed up by a protein meal. If she doesn't take it from you, rub a tiny bit in the roof of her mouth--- just enough to raise her blood sugar. This is very dangerous.


----------



## Carol J Phoebes mom (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you, both. It’s scary Bc she is so little. I’ve been reading thru the other post on this same subject. Writing down everyone’s suggestions and will get in house, for her release from hospital. Already have nutrical and puppy formula. Thank god I’m work from home at the moment. 

I do have a vet that is very good. Further, the whole staff of the 24-hr animal hospital is invested in Phoebe. And they, too, are furious. If they— the professionals—have no luck getting her to eat, they know I have zero chance. Hence the feeding tube she will be on.

The staff says despite all these challenges, she is alert and puppy-like w a wagging tail. So we are hopeful. I could barely afford this additional care (over $3,000) but I couldn’t deny Phoebe a chance at life given her spunkiness.

it’s just to heartbreaking and scary to watch. Reading your posts here and to the other lady is like getting a virtual hug. Thank you all.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m sorry your puppy is so sick. How old is she? Kibble is one of the worst things you can feed a tiny dog, and tine dogs also often have to eat every 3-4 hours to maintain blood sugar.
Has she been tested for parvo?


----------



## Carol J Phoebes mom (Jan 2, 2022)

maggieh said:


> I’m sorry your puppy is so sick.
> 
> How old is she?
> Phoebe is about 10 wks old, if I can believe the info.
> ...


----------



## Carol J Phoebes mom (Jan 2, 2022)

UPDATE: Phoebe came home this morning. She started showing interest in eating in the hospital. The excitement in the Vets voice was reassuring. No feeding tube was needed. I picked her up at 630 am.

Once home, she regressed. I had to force feed w a little bottle for two feedings. But now, she is eating from the bowl. 

Like 1/2 a tablespoon of wet food mixed with Royal Canin Recovery and Convalescence Liquid to a milkshake consistency. We are going to continue this til we get into the vet. And also attempt other foods you all have suggested to see if anything entices her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very glad she's home. Keep in mind she was taken from her litter too soon and may have only recently been weaned, so definitely no kibble - I wouldn't feed it at all but would stick with the higher quality wet or even transition to raw when she's a little more stable.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi Carol,

Something I have used to help entice my dogs when sick or not eating is baby food. I buy a jar of chicken baby food and if it's really bad just mix it with a little water so they get the chicken or beef and the water. I am so sorry your baby is so sick, she is beautiful. Please keep us posted. The other suggestions are also awesome. These little dogs are so fragile and really are babies.

Deb
Aria's Mom


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm coming in late here. I sure hope your puppy is eating and doing better. The "milkshake" consistency food that you are feeding her sounds very nutritious. And the liquid is good -- dehydration can throw an adult human for a loop, let alone a tiny puppy. I'm hoping she was just stressed at the beginning and that once she settles in with you with good nutrition and care, she will do well. 💗


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am a bit confused----what did the vet give her that worked?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I am a bit confused----what did the vet give her that worked?


She mentioned mixing wet food with the Royal Canin Recovery and Convalescence Liquid which I believe is something only vets can buy. Years ago one of my dogs got something like that, though perhaps from a different manufacturer. I believe it was my dog that had liver problems. To the vet's surprise, she lapped it up like it was quite delicious. I was told later that it could cause diarrhea, but it didn't. She was not on it very long.

I would love to hear how this little pup is doing!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for explaining---I did not know what this liquid from the vet was---never heard of that! Yes, I hope we hear more too.


----------

